# Rideshare....The Movie 2018



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

"Hitch, the most popular Rideshare app, has created safe rides for millions. At least, that's what they want you to think. It was only a matter of time before the story went public. The story of that one night. That one, horrific night."​
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6499694/

I've been thinking more and more about writing a comedy script about driving for a ride share..There is SO much hilariously good stuff on here to pull from..You can even say it was based on true events..If Uber had jumped on this and taken advantage of the product placement...It could've really given them a "boost".. sorry....but now the first movie will be a horror film...Will this be hurtful to ride share??? A comedy could've helped educate the public about the do's(tipping) and the dont's(treat us like crap)..but in a poignant and funny way..
The plot could follow 5 different diverse fictional characters as drivers...a rapper, a normal white nerdy dad, a hot chick that knows karate, a young latino, a creepy trailer trashy guy....Their stories could all intersect at some point..Let's build a comedy movie plot here!! What types of drivers would be the funniest if you had to name 5 types?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

You can have main character : OUTFACE played by Jonah Hill: the Villian who sabatoged Ubers main frame. He put out taxis first, then Uber and must be stopped in time before Lyft computers affected by his virus, and force people to use public transportation again.

Cableguynoe played by Christian Bale: the detective who must try and stop him before he reaches Lyft computers.

Rakos on screen writing and Co director with Clint Eastwood: the talking monkey sidekick cop who works with Noe.

TwoFiddyMile played by Jerry Seinfeld: the taxi driver whom is affected by the Uber sabatoged computers and movie comic relief.

SadUber played by Danny Divito: cops try to use his audio recordings to track down the Villian, he had last audio recordings of Jonah Hill before Uber shut down.

Julescase played by Margot Robbie: IT department worker for Lyft who helps solve the mystery and find the Villian ( also eye candy)


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

This could be a blockbuster comedy...It would be cool if they could turn out to be heroes in some way...going "Above and beyond" to get their stupid badge....I'm liking those actors you picked!!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I added the story above.. Blockbuster man...I'm a movie buff


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I added the story above.. Blockbuster man


Awesome plot idea!! action/comedy...nice choice with DeVito


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't think your Uber-driver demographics are quite right -- but hey, it's a movie, it's fiction!

I have a nominee for the hot chick who knows karate, but I don't want to embarrass a friend! And I have about 18,000 nominees for the young Latino part!


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

You tube has many comedy skits that show some different funny driver personality types...They should certainly be diverse! We are all so different and from so many various backgrounds...yet we have Uber in common..It's kind of cool actually


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 192190
> View attachment 192191
> View attachment 192192
> View attachment 192193
> ...


Dude this is so brilliant but you missed big time!!!!

You forgot the sexy woman!!!!

Go!


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

Maggie Q she know Kah rah Tey.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Julescase : played by Margot Robbie as the lyft, IT department worker and helps you and Rakos find outface before virus reaches mainframe.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

It's gotta show all the terrible behavior that PAX do as well...make THEM look bad...it may help stimulate better behavior and gratuities....


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 192190
> View attachment 192191
> View attachment 192192
> View attachment 192193
> ...


Oooh Christian Bale as Cableguynoe??!! Good looks _and_ an incredible sense of humor - this is getting better and better!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Oooh Christian Bale as Cableguynoe??!! Good looks _and_ an incredible sense of humor - this is getting better and better!


I have you played by Margot Robbie in film.
Who do you suggest? If Christian Bale on another project, we'll use Bob Barker for noe


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

DID as herself.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Just bring back most of the actors from the original Taxi who are not working. Do you see the irony? Is that irony? WTF IS IRONY ANYWAY?!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I want Ceasar to play my part...

He has such a commanding....

And sure film presence....8>)

Rakos


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> DID as herself.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzz..........


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I want Ceasar to play my part...
> 
> He has such a commanding....
> 
> ...


Caesar is too smart to drive Uber.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I want Ceasar to play my part...
> 
> He has such a commanding....
> 
> ...


I thought of a good ending....the Villian hanging on to you and Moe's car, Noe yells "right turn Clyde", and you punch out Jonah Hill....classic Eastwood flick


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I feel like Michelle Rodriguez would portray Julescase pretty well


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm thinking Demi Moore...

To play the part of DID...

Bada$$ to the bone...8>)

Rakos


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I feel like Michelle Rodriguez would portray Julescase pretty well


You have to get with Rakos....I'm just the pitch man....he's writer and director


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> Just bring back most of the actors from the original Taxi who are not working. Do you see the irony? Is that irony? WTF IS IRONY ANYWAY?!


Irony is something ironic.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Waaaait....

Hold on...who set me up...

As the heavy lifter...???

I'm just interested...

In putting words into Ceasar's mouth...

And maybe teaching him...

To drive Uber...

Who knows...

May be a good...

"side hustle" for him...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Looking at the cast for "Rideshare", it looks like all young, comely models and one middle aged fatso. I wonder who is going to play the psycho driver....

Personally, I always picture Zack Galafinakis when I see outface's avatar. He'd probably be better at "obsessive and crazy" like the real outface, too.

I would like to see a movie (dark comedy/musical) about all the Uber drivers in prison. They could have a big song and dance number like the AIDS song from "Team America". There are countless ex-drivers to pull from using BurgerTiime threads over in the News section. It is truly the rash for Uber that never goes away.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DRider85










He will die early in the movie


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Do some absurd visuals like a guy with a mini-salad bar set up in the car hanging on the back of the seats with a tip jar.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber Crack
> 
> View attachment 192234


Ur incorrigable...8>)

Just my kinda guy...

Stifflers Mom...

oh the memories...8>)

Rakos











Chris1973 said:


> Do some absurd visuals like a guy with a mini-salad bar set up in the car hanging on the back of the seats with a tip jar.


There you go...

Now just who for SadUber...

Thinking Jim Carrey...yep...8>)

Rakos








PS. Ubered and Uberered


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lilCindy


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber Crack
> 
> View attachment 192234


Lol



Chris1973 said:


> Do some absurd visuals like a guy with a mini-salad bar set up in the car hanging on the back of the seats with a tip jar.


 that is good, mini plastic salad bar across both front seat backs

Think we need to work on horror next


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> lilCindy
> 
> View attachment 192243


OMG....

You ARE referring to the dog...???

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A little teeth whitening might be in order.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> A little teeth whitening might be in order.


You eat as many bananas as I do...

Then we'll see what your teeth look like...

Humans...always on the vain side...8>)

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Rakos said:


> You eat as many bananas as I do...
> 
> Then we'll see what your teeth look like...
> 
> ...


Much better.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Maybe doing ride share could be a 2nd job for......MacGrUber!! I smell a sequel !!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok...now I've got the plot...

Hold on to your hats folks...

It gets weird from here...8>)

Premise...

Uber employees/drivers...

Have something others don't...

An Uber driver client app...

That can see destinations...8>O

So that in every market...

As long as you have the app...

You are Uber king...

Now chew on that for a bit...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Hold on to your hats folks...
> 
> It gets weird from here...8>)


So yeah, um....

It got a little weird when a monkey started talking


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I feel like Michelle Rodriguez would portray Julescase pretty well


Omg that's my wish: To have the looks of Margo Robbie with the kick-ass attitude of Michelle Rodriguez/#lifegoals

I'm not even gay but I'd be my own dream girl. LOL!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> So yeah, um....
> 
> It got a little weird when a monkey started talking


Don't know about everyone, but for me, it got wierd when i accepted my first ride, and it just keeps getting worse with every ride


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes....featured....

Good work y'all...

Bananas for everyone...8>)

Rakos








PS. This is from The Monkeys Uncle


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

Gary Busey can play 4.9 driver rating.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I want a sex scene for my part. 

Gotta make this movie appealing to all.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> I want a sex scene for my part.
> 
> Gotta make this movie appealing to all.


I was thinkin on having...

A monkey sex scene...

Butt...then decided that would get...

An "MX" rating...

So decided against it...8>)

A token sex scene for Cableguynoe...

Could be a possibility...

Butt...who would we get as a stand-in...?

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I want a sex scene for my part.
> 
> Gotta make this movie appealing to all.


I'm thinking Chris Pratt and Steve Carell.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

This movie would be amazing played by unknown amazing actors that actually had to do this shit to get by at times lol


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll bet there are actors and actresses...

Driving Uber right now...

Names hidden...

To protect the innocent...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I'll bet there are actors and actresses...
> 
> Driving Uber right now...
> 
> ...


Looks like the X-files guy, except this dude has never seen a donut he didn't like.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I want a sex scene for my part.
> 
> Gotta make this movie appealing to all.


Well, then your getting the Mark Wahlberg doing roller girl scene from Boogie Nights. Instead of Burt Reynolds, it will be Rako's on the chair watching.

Hey Noe or Rakos.. Who's playing lilCindy ....I have a good choice above.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> [
> 
> Hey Noe or Rakos.. Who's playing lilCindy ..


How about Pat?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> How about Pat?
> 
> View attachment 192983


Hey pat, all the guys are taking dirty filthy ubers to the party ...all the women taking non English speaking lyfts....what are U taking pat?

A taxi.... Hrrrrr hrrrrrrr


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

jgiun1 said:


> Hey pat, all the guys are taking dirty ubers to the party ...all the women taking non English speaking lyfts....what are taking
> 
> A taxi.... Hrrrrr hrrrrrrr


Hey... didn't you hear...?

Taxi's aren't allowed...

In this movie...

All Rideshare drivers...

Will be driving...

Cuban style....

50's Chevys with dingo balls...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I'll bet there are actors and actresses...
> 
> Driving Uber right now...
> 
> ...


Oh there are absolutely hundreds, if not thousands, of actors/actresses driving for Uber in LA.

I was just talking to someone yesterday about how so many wanna-be actors in LA are driving Uber to pay their bills instead of waiting tables (which has been the classic side-job for actors until Uber came along). Ubering lets them have a free schedule and they can stop working any time to get to their auditions over the course of the day.

Of course the entire time he was telling me this all I could think of was "those failed actors are taking my money; they need to accept their failure and just move back to East Nowheresville already."


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

"RIDESHARE" is too obvious. "RIDESCARE", maybe? Release it around halloween 2019, include some murder mystery elements, ie Scream on wheels, add apes, some nudity, a couple big star cameos, and you have a winner.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey.. I've got just the actor...

To play steve2016....

Bruno....yep...8>)

Now who to play UpyourUber...???

I think I have it.... Beaker...yes...8>)

Rakos








PS. Haha...you prolly thought I was gonna bring out his family jewels pic...8>)


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

A comedy movie title could be "Side Hustlers"or something like that....but seriously Uber should jump on this...I can't believe they haven't...At least "Rideshare" the horror movie looks terrible and likely won't see the big screen/straight to redbox. But a comedy with A listers could be HUGE!!! I'm not the guy to write it, but someone should!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

O-Side Uber said:


> A comedy movie title could be "Side Hustlers"or something like that....but seriously Uber should jump on this...I can't believe they haven't...At least "Rideshare" the horror movie looks terrible and likely won't see the big screen/straight to redbox. But a comedy with A listers could be HUGE!!! I'm not the guy to write it, but someone should!!


"Milleniel Body Rustlers"....

The story of young Uber body snatchers...8>)

You heard it here first folks...

Rakos


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> "RIDESHARE" is too obvious. "RIDESCARE", maybe? Release it around halloween 2019, include some murder mystery elements, ie Scream on wheels, add apes, some nudity, a couple big star cameos, and you have a winner.


Lol....add apes and some nudity


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> "Hitch, the most popular Rideshare app, has created safe rides for millions. At least, that's what they want you to think. It was only a matter of time before the story went public. The story of that one night. That one, horrific night."​
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6499694/
> 
> I've been thinking more and more about writing a comedy script about driving for a ride share..There is SO much hilariously good stuff on here to pull from..You can even say it was based on true events..If Uber had jumped on this and taken advantage of the product placement...It could've really given them a "boost".. sorry....but now the first movie will be a horror film...Will this be hurtful to ride share??? A comedy could've helped educate the public about the do's(tipping) and the dont's(treat us like crap)..but in a poignant and funny way..
> The plot could follow 5 different diverse fictional characters as drivers...a rapper, a normal white nerdy dad, a hot chick that knows karate, a young latino, a creepy trailer trashy guy....Their stories could all intersect at some point..Let's build a comedy movie plot here!! What types of drivers would be the funniest if you had to name 5 types?


You had me at "a rapper."



Tryzub Gorinich said:


> Gary Busey can play 4.9 driver rating.


You can marry one of my daughters for that comment



Cableguynoe said:


> How about Pat?
> 
> View attachment 192983


Bravo, sir


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trunkcorpse said:


> Bravo, sir


Thanks. 
jgiun1 actually came up with that one when we were bad mouthing Cindy in private chat.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thanks.
> jgiun1 actually came up with that one when we were bad mouthing Cindy in private chat.


Lol....you posted it first Noe....you take the bravo sir


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thanks.
> jgiun1 actually came up with that one when we were bad mouthing Cindy in private chat.





jgiun1 said:


> Lol....you posted it first Noe....you take the bravo sir


It's just so hilariously perfect for this thread. And for lilCindy . . Pat.. gawd


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Lol what a piece of junk however i notice white chicks never take my bottled water even before this came out in the movies, i guess they think they think its some kind of sedative inside and they going to get raped or smth.

Silly feminist chicks believing in rape culture in America wow that's an conspiracy theory. 

On a bright side thanks for not wasting my water. 

Every person who takes or drives on uber are logged and can be tracked down in no time especially drivers so only idiot will try to do something like this.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> "Hitch, the most popular Rideshare app, has created safe rides for millions. At least, that's what they want you to think. It was only a matter of time before the story went public. The story of that one night. That one, horrific night."​
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6499694/
> 
> I've been thinking more and more about writing a comedy script about driving for a ride share..There is SO much hilariously good stuff on here to pull from..You can even say it was based on true events..If Uber had jumped on this and taken advantage of the product placement...It could've really given them a "boost".. sorry....but now the first movie will be a horror film...Will this be hurtful to ride share??? A comedy could've helped educate the public about the do's(tipping) and the dont's(treat us like crap)..but in a poignant and funny way..
> The plot could follow 5 different diverse fictional characters as drivers...a rapper, a normal white nerdy dad, a hot chick that knows karate, a young latino, a creepy trailer trashy guy....Their stories could all intersect at some point..Let's build a comedy movie plot here!! What types of drivers would be the funniest if you had to name 5 types?


Google "angry uber driver: get out of my car" seen it 20 times,a must watch, jmo


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> "Hitch, the most popular Rideshare app, has created safe rides for millions. At least, that's what they want you to think. It was only a matter of time before the story went public. The story of that one night. That one, horrific night."​
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6499694/
> 
> I've been thinking more and more about writing a comedy script about driving for a ride share..There is SO much hilariously good stuff on here to pull from..You can even say it was based on true events..If Uber had jumped on this and taken advantage of the product placement...It could've really given them a "boost".. sorry....but now the first movie will be a horror film...Will this be hurtful to ride share??? A comedy could've helped educate the public about the do's(tipping) and the dont's(treat us like crap)..but in a poignant and funny way..
> The plot could follow 5 different diverse fictional characters as drivers...a rapper, a normal white nerdy dad, a hot chick that knows karate, a young latino, a creepy trailer trashy guy....Their stories could all intersect at some point..Let's build a comedy movie plot here!! What types of drivers would be the funniest if you had to name 5 types?


I got dibs on trailer trash role


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Adieu said:


> I got dibs on trailer trash role


Let me check my notes...

Yup, we already had you down for that.
You're good.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Adieu said:


> I got dibs on trailer trash role


Ok...butt...do you come with...

Fat Mother in law in curlers...

And meth-head brother...

And perv step-father...

You need the whole crew...

Rakos


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Ok...butt...do you come with...
> 
> Fat Mother in law in curlers...
> 
> ...


I once had a downstairs neighbor who had 63 cats and 1 mangy dog in a 1 bedroom apartment at last tally, when the health inspector and animal control gave up playing nice and showed up with the cops and a court order about the stench...

Oh and my momma was on national tv on some trashy talk show in an attempt to drum up support to deal with such people. They pitted her against some pop starlet who showed up with a lapdog and said a bunch of crap about people's inalienable rights to have their pets be a PITA to everyone around em.

Oh and our other neighbor was a total geeky wuss until he got a gnarly badazz looking scar halfway across his face in an offroading DUI incident that allegedly involved a moose.... he was all pouty depressed for a week that they didnt bring him cuz he had the hots for the starlet.

...does that count? True story.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber Crack
> 
> View attachment 192234


Lmfao   
I simply can't even!
Hahaha!!


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

I dont remember who the rest of these guys are...but the one with the typewriter is definitely our CEO


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Lmfao
> I simply can't even!
> Hahaha!!


I knew posting that would get you out of your cave.

Don't worry. Christian Bale is a tad bit better looking than me. and Cesar is a tad bit better looking than Rakos.
So if you're thinking that you're not quite as sexy as Jennifer Coolidge, it's ok. We're all aiming high with the actors we're going to hire to play us.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I knew posting that would get you out of your cave.
> 
> Don't worry. Christian Bale is a tad bit better looking than me. and Cesar is a tad bit better looking than Rakos.
> So if you're thinking that you're not quite as sexy as Jennifer Coolidge, it's ok. We're all aiming high with the actors we're going to hire to play us.


Seems legit


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> "Hitch, the most popular Rideshare app, has created safe rides for millions. At least, that's what they want you to think. It was only a matter of time before the story went public. The story of that one night. That one, horrific night."​
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6499694/
> 
> I've been thinking more and more about writing a comedy script about driving for a ride share..There is SO much hilariously good stuff on here to pull from..You can even say it was based on true events..If Uber had jumped on this and taken advantage of the product placement...It could've really given them a "boost".. sorry....but now the first movie will be a horror film...Will this be hurtful to ride share??? A comedy could've helped educate the public about the do's(tipping) and the dont's(treat us like crap)..but in a poignant and funny way..
> The plot could follow 5 different diverse fictional characters as drivers...a rapper, a normal white nerdy dad, a hot chick that knows karate, a young latino, a creepy trailer trashy guy....Their stories could all intersect at some point..Let's build a comedy movie plot here!! What types of drivers would be the funniest if you had to name 5 types?


Well...there was "taxi driver",starring robert deniro - THAT was scary!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber Crack
> 
> View attachment 192234





Cableguynoe said:


> So if you're thinking that you're not quite as sexy as Jennifer Coolidge, it's ok.


You owe an apology Ms Uber Crack is way hotter!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> You owe an apology Ms Uber Crack is way hotter!


Lol ￼￼￼    Aw thanks babe
Funny you say that...
I was just going to suggest they cast you as Chris Hemsworth but I was afraid he wasn't hot enough to be you ...


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I want Ceasar to play my part...
> 
> He has such a commanding....
> 
> ...


There should be a fake survice animal (if not already suggeste)... 
I vote for survice monkey named Sokar...

I am sure Rakos will soon provide a pic. Of an apropriate kind of monkey.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Actually I like Bernard...

He is SO expressive...8>)

AND he works for bananas...









And as a backup...Hans is a kick...he can sure hold a pose...








Rakos


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

View attachment 195729


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Still featured?


----------

